# uber financing



## jeffdvargas (Nov 12, 2014)

Y


----------



## pUber_driver (Nov 2, 2014)

Reading stories like this makes my blood boil. **** **** **** **** uber


----------



## Pascal O. (Sep 23, 2014)

jeffdvargas said:


> So I turn my uber phone on and my account was deactivated. I sent2 emails to uber to no avail. Any other time always received a response in a timely fashion. Monday comes and I go to their office and explain to them I can't pay for the car if I can't work. The guy taking care of me was saying he doesn't know how this happened that I should have never been able to get the car and now I'm ready to snap.


I find this story hard to believe. Sorry, but there is NO WAY anyone can be this unlucky. You mean to tell me you have been driving since May 14, have a 4.8, sell your car to upgrade w/ Uber loan program, & just after all the paperwork is done and you have your new set of car keys, your deactivated?

Nope, not buying it. No one can be THAT unfortunate...I really hope your'e kidding or have a back up side income, otherwise; there are a couple of quick & easy ways I would end my life if I were in your shoes


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

That's sounding real serious.

Uber has no idea the damage it causes in its blaise management policies


----------



## jeffdvargas (Nov 12, 2014)

Pascal O. said:


> I find this story hard to believe. Sorry, but there is NO WAY anyone can be this unlucky. You mean to tell me you have been driving since May 14, have a 4.8, sell your car to upgrade w/ Uber loan program, & just after all the paperwork is done and you have your new set of car keys, your deactivated?
> 
> Nope, not buying it. No one can be THAT unfortunate...I really hope your'e kidding or have a back up side income, otherwise; there are a couple of quick & easy ways I would end my life if I were in your shoes


I could care less what you believe I didn't just make this shit up cause I was bored and had nothing better to do.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

jeffdvargas said:


> I could care less what you believe I didn't just make this shit up cause I was bored and had nothing better to do.


I normally wouldn't believe it because it makes absolutely no sense that they would deactivate you when you're ready to spend a good 23 hours per day driving, only to give them every penny. However, since this Uber the fact that it makes no sense makes it very believable.

I truly feel for you. I'd try talking to anyone in the media that may listen. People need to know what Uber really is.


----------



## Pascal O. (Sep 23, 2014)

jeffdvargas said:


> I could care less what you believe I didn't just make this shit up cause I was bored and had nothing better to do.


You already replied me @ 9:15am in a normal tone. Without me responding to your reply, why did you feel the need to come out at me hostile with your "I could care less what your believe" statement hours later? Are you mad or naaaw?

There is no need for that attitude here buddy. Am not the one that deactivated your Uber account after you chose to get a loan for a car via Uber. That's on you so keep that attitude for your spouse or friends


----------



## jeffdvargas (Nov 12, 2014)

Pascal O. said:


> You already replied me @ 9:15am in a normal tone. Without me responding to your reply, why did you feel the need to come out at me hostile with your "I could care less what your believe" statement hours later? Are you mad or naaaw?
> 
> There is no need for that attitude here buddy. Am not the one that deactivated your Uber account after you chose to get a loan for a car via Uber. That's on you so keep that attitude for your spouse or friends


Well after reading it a second time it looks as though you were calling me a liar and thus a change in tones. I received a call from uber yesterday and will be heading down to their office today. So once I find anything else out today I will fill everyone in. And I live in a big city how would I go about getting this in the media I have already called the attorney General of our state and am waiting on paper work.


----------



## Pascal O. (Sep 23, 2014)

jeffdvargas said:


> Well after reading it a second time it looks as though you were calling me a liar and thus a change in tones. I received a call from uber yesterday and will be heading down to their office today. So once I find anything else out today I will fill everyone in. And I live in a big city how would I go about getting this in the media I have already called the attorney General of our state and am waiting on paper work.


Not sure on what advice to give to the media part but am sure you can contact journalists on the web who are keeping up with all this ride sharing news as your story would make a great headline as long as you have the email correspondence & all btw you & Uber.

Keep us updated. Am curios as to what BS excuse Uber has to say


----------



## jeffdvargas (Nov 12, 2014)

Pascal O. said:


> Not sure on what advice to give to the media part but am sure you can contact journalists on the web who are keeping up with all this ride sharing news as your story would make a great headline as long as you have the email correspondence & all btw you & Uber.
> 
> Keep us updated. Am curios as to what BS excuse Uber has to say


If you could get me a news site that is keeping up with ride sharing horror stories it would be greatly appreciated I have no clue where to begin.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

just go to any media website, they all got ways to send in the HOT TIPS


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

jeffdvargas said:


> If you could get me a news site that is keeping up with ride sharing horror stories it would be greatly appreciated I have no clue where to begin.


Turn your Uber phone on. You'll have a few by sun-up. Mostly financial 'horrors.'


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

Enovvy said:


> What did they mean by "You should have never been able to get the car?"
> 
> I really hope this works out for you, man.


They mean their system sucks so much that it allows people to get expensive cars and sign lease agreements even though they rejected him due to a DUI.
Honestly, screw this whole tech information age. We were more secure back when paper was the norm.


----------



## Piotrowski (Sep 9, 2014)

You got a DUI putting people at risk of you killing them, you then make threat against the life of Uber folks while saying about taking your own? Look, I don't want to kick you while you're down but perhaps you need to take a step back and look at your own life, and stop making yourself out to be the victim.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

Piotrowski said:


> You got a DUI putting people at risk of you killing them, you then make threat against the life of Uber folks while saying about taking your own? Look, I don't want to kick you while you're down but perhaps you need to take a step back and look at your own life, and stop making yourself out to be the victim.


If uber rejected him and didn't allow him to sign a lease, then that is fine. Instead, they rejected him while letting him sign the lease. In the adult world, we call that "unprofessional" at best.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

jeffdvargas said:


> So after pondering jumping on board the uber preferred financing program I decided to do and boy was I in for a shocker. First of all I started driving for uber back in May of 2014, and have had no issues with any customers my rating was 4.8 after thousands of rides. So I sell my car to put down the1000$ to get a new Chrysler 300S do all the paperwork and waited a week to pick the car up which I did on Nov 7. So I turn my uber phone on and my account was deactivated. I sent2 emails to uber to no avail. Any other time always received a response in a timely fashion. Monday comes and I go to their office and explain to them I can't pay for the car if I can't work. The guy taking care of me was saying he doesn't know how this happened that I should have never been able to get the car and now I'm ready to snap. Another uber office workers comes over and says a person from uber finance will contact me later in the day. So I wait for the phone call never got one so I email them asking why my account was deactivated and she says I should have received an email from the company they hire to do the background checks stating they didn't want to partner with me cause of a dui i got more than5 yrs ago. Keep in mind that I've been driving for uber since May and they ran the background check in May and it wasn't an issue then. So now I sold my car which I won't be getting back the 1000$ I put down won't be getting that back and the car I got thru the financing program will be go


wow...you got ****ed hard.


----------



## Piotrowski (Sep 9, 2014)

DRIVERSOFTHEWORLDUNITE said:


> If uber rejected him and didn't allow him to sign a lease, then that is fine. Instead, they rejected him while letting him sign the lease. In the adult world, we call that "unprofessional" at best.


OK Comrade


----------



## jeffdvargas (Nov 12, 2014)

Piotrowski said:


> OK Comrade


Your an idiot the dui was more than five years ago and if it was an issue why was I allowed to drive for six months until I decided to sell my car and get on the uber preferred financing program. Nobody playing victim you ****ing pollock


----------



## Piotrowski (Sep 9, 2014)

jeffdvargas said:


> Your an idiot the dui was more than five years ago and if it was an issue why was I allowed to drive for six months until I decided to sell my car and get on the uber preferred financing program. Nobody playing victim you ****ing pollock


I was advised to use ignore instead of quitting this site. That list is growing larger. Anyone is free to add me to theirs. I won't miss you.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

so you pick a fight and then ignore him when he responds. there's something wrong with you.


----------



## Piotrowski (Sep 9, 2014)

DRIVERSOFTHEWORLDUNITE said:


> so you pick a fight and then ignore him when he responds. there's something wrong with you.


Yes there's something wrong with me Conrade, I don't like socialism either.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

@jeffdvargas please maintain your composure while dealing with trolls & flame throwers on this forum. They are the least of your worries right now.

Be judicious in what you say here before your hear the final decision from Uber. I think, Uber should at least contact Santander or Exeter to help get you out of the lease. Or it should bear the cost of it, since you relied on Uber's approval of you as a Driver in Good Standing to sign the car lease contract.

Please post again when this snafu is resolved one way or another. If the need be, I'll help in getting the media exposure that this deserves.
Good luck!


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

jeffdvargas said:


> Your an idiot the dui was more than five years ago and if it was an issue why was I allowed to drive for six months until I decided to sell my car and get on the uber preferred financing program. Nobody playing victim you ****ing pollock


Just don't respond to people that aren't offering up any positive suggestions. I know it's hard but there is no benefit to you. Just read it and don't respond. Then go into your profile and choose "People You Ignore" so you won't have to read what they say.

Anyway...So let's get this straight
- Uber does background check and you pass Aok
* Remember, Uber promotes "Background Checks You Can Trust" going back 7 years. https://www.uber.com/en-US/safety
- You drive UberBlack from May to Nov 2014 no problem with Uber.
- Uber Promotes Finance program and current Uber driver does what Uber wants, leases a vehicle using Uber Finance Promotion
- Uber Finance Promotion requires Lease Payment to be deducted out of Uber Driver Weekly Earnings.
- Uber then deactivates Driver because of background check (remember, they did an extensive 3-step one in May 2014).

This one is simple for me. Deactivate driver (Uber choice & policy) and compensate Driver for any losses - lease deposit ($1000) and possibly more (can't say how much here).

If I was Uber, I would make this go away quietly and quickly.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> @jeffdvargas please maintain your composure while dealing with trolls & flame throwers on this forum. They are the least of your worries right now.
> 
> Be judicious in what you say here before your hear the final decision from Uber. I think, Uber should at least contact Santander or Exeter to help get you out of the lease. Or it should bear the cost of it, since you relied on Uber's approval of you as a Driver in Good Standing to sign the car lease contract.
> 
> ...


Yeah Jeff,

I believe you'll get out of this one way or another, even though you may have already lost by selling your car. Depending on the deal you got of course. @chi1cabby is good about maintaining composure, using intelligence, and well researched/gathered information against the Evil Empire. Me, I'd rather just call them a bunch of greedy, exploitative assholes and call it a day.

I would watch posting anything that may be considered a threat though. I'm sure it's just the anger talking, and you're as level-headed as I am  and would never resort to violence, but the threat of violence is a crime.

If @chi1cabby can help you get media exposure, I bet it would take off. Your story screams of greed, corruption, and a perfect example of a huge corporation taking advantage of the working man. Even though it was probably just another case of Uber being a bunch of dumb ****s. They excel in that.

Also, I don't know much about the law, but if you can afford an attorney (think you said you talked to one ?) I'd think you could probably get a few bucks out of this one. It would seem to be in Uber's best interest to have as little of the general population as possible know about this one - and Uber ALWAYS does what is good for Uber.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Piotrowski said:


> You got a DUI putting people at risk of you killing them, you then make threat against the life of Uber folks while saying about taking your own? Look, I don't want to kick you while you're down but perhaps you need to take a step back and look at your own life, and stop making yourself out to be the victim.


Well, there was a victim here, and it sure wasn't Uber or the car lease scammers!


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

jeffdvargas said:


> Your an idiot the dui was more than five years ago and if it was an issue why was I allowed to drive for six months until I decided to sell my car and get on the uber preferred financing program. Nobody playing victim you ****ing pollock


I wanna laugh, but I'm not sure it's politically correct.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

jeffdvargas said:


> Well this story has a somewhat decent turn out and I've agreed to their estimate to make things right. Unfortunately I couldn't find a lawyer who wanted to take the case and can't disclose any information pertaining to what was agreed upon. And I don't have to deal with the car either


https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-auto-financing.6366/page-5


----------



## jeffdvargas (Nov 12, 2014)

SCdave said:


> Just don't respond to people that aren't offering up any positive suggestions. I know it's hard but there is no benefit to you. Just read it and don't respond. Then go into your profile and choose "People You Ignore" so you won't have to read what they say.
> 
> Anyway...So let's get this straight
> - Uber does background check and you pass Aok
> ...


Yeah it's all cleared up it was a pleasure working for uber


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

jeffdvargas said:


> Yeah it's all cleared up it was a pleasure working for uber


 So this  to this  in 4-days. Or 28 days in Driver Years.


----------



## jeffdvargas (Nov 12, 2014)

SCdave said:


> So this  to this  in 4-days. Or 28 days in Driver Years.


I've got thousands of reasons why I should be smiling


----------



## OC_Driver (Sep 20, 2014)

Piotrowski said:


> OK Comrade


must be nice to be so perfect. Every comment you write shows you to be a bigger asshole. The "pollack" comment was priceless (lmfao).


----------



## Piotrowski (Sep 9, 2014)

OC_Driver said:


> must be nice to be so perfect. Every comment you write shows you to be a bigger asshole. The "pollack" comment was priceless (lmfao).


and another one to the ignore list


----------



## OC_Driver (Sep 20, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> I wanna laugh, but I'm not sure it's politically correct.


Whether politically correct or not, it made me laugh because the "pollock" deserved it and it was funny.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

jeffdvargas said:


> I've got thousands of reasons why I should be smiling


And they asked you to sign a Non Disclosure Agreement regarding the resolution?


----------



## jeffdvargas (Nov 12, 2014)

My wife is hot my kids are healthy I'm healthy that's just a start on the thousands of reasons why I should be smiling


----------



## Piotrowski (Sep 9, 2014)

Haha I was insulted by a admitted drunk, gee... should I feel bad?


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

jeffdvargas said:


> Well after reading it a second time it looks as though you were calling me a liar and thus a change in tones. I received a call from uber yesterday and will be heading down to their office today. So once I find anything else out today I will fill everyone in. And I live in a big city how would I go about getting this in the media *I have already called the attorney General of our state* and am waiting on paper work.


Excellent approach! There may be other regulatory authorities to contact in Il. as well, other than the obvious fraud enforcement at the AG office.


----------



## Piotrowski (Sep 9, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> And they asked you to sign a Non Disclosure Agreement regarding the resolution?


 If they made a settlement with him for whatever reason, a NDA is 100% standard. Too bad for him hello break it, and then they will sue him. He'll probably get drunk one day and disclose it anyhow.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

jeffdvargas said:


> I've got thousands of reasons why I should be smiling


If they have any sense they'd just refund your money and the car will go away. Hopefully you can re-gig as you were prior.

And there is no need to sign any non-disclosure of situation and terms/conditions either with this kind of fraud. (p.s. just caught up with thread...see they had sense)

Usually with the AG stuff one of the power attorney's calls the company attorney and says "make this all go away, NOW." It usually works unless it is an intentional fraud done to a lot of people.


----------



## jeffdvargas (Nov 12, 2014)

Piotrowski said:


> If they made a settlement with him for whatever reason, a NDA is 100% standard. Too bad for him hello break it, and then they will sue him. He'll probably get drunk one day and disclose it anyhow.[/QUO y r u back on this topic with us reasonable minds. Thought we ran your dumb ass out of here yesterday. I don't have to justify my faults to some asshole who clearly has no clue. You wouldn't happened to be a resident in the Chicago land area and if so we can meet up to discuss this in person.


----------



## jeffdvargas (Nov 12, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> If they have any sense they'd just refund your money and the car will go away. Hopefully you can re-gig as you were prior.
> 
> And there is no need to sign any non-disclosure of situation and terms/conditions either with this kind of fraud. (p.s. just caught up with thread...see they had sense)
> 
> Usually with the AG stuff one of the power attorney's calls the company attorney and says "make this all go away, NOW." It usually works unless it is an intentional fraud done to a lot of people.[/QUOTE just wish I would have seen all this advice prior to the outcome feel like I might have shorted myself but OH well. I still appreciate all the feedback from every one who took time out to respond to the issue


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Let us know iF you are able to restore your prior position. I can certainly see the issue if you were required to get commercial insurance and they balked at the DUI. Not to be harsh but I would have waited for that to clear before signing anything regardless of the bums rush job from sales people/Uber coordinators.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Piotrowski said:


> and another one to the ignore list


Please add me too, if you can see with all that Uber-Goo all over your face. It must suck having no sense of decency, self-respect, or pride...(i.e., working for Uber.)


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

jeffdvargas said:


> Y


jeffdvargas deleted his opening post from this thread, after accepting a settlement from Uber.
It was the exact same Post he'd made in
*https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-auto-financing.6366/page-5#post-81606*


jeffdvargas said:


> So I pondered doing the uber finance program for a while. I wish I knew about this uber people website before I decided to sell my car and get on the uber preferred finance program. Let me give you my horror story about this bullshit uber pulled. So I started driving for uber in May of 2014 and as you know in order to partner with them you have to submit to a background check, which they ran back in May. Everything was good when I got the approval to start driving I was making decent part time money and actually enjoyed it bbecause I got to meet people from all walks of life. So about the third week in October I decided to sell my car to acquire the funds to put the 1000$ down to get the process going. I go to the specified dealership on Nov 3 and do all the paperwork and put the money down as well as pay for 6 months of insurance which has to be 100,000/300,000/100,000 or you can't get the car. So I complete all these steps and the dealer says everything is good to go, and I should be receiving a call from him when I can come get the car. So Nov 7 comes which is a Friday and I get a call from the dealership saying I can come get the car. I go pick the car up and take it home, I'm excited a little bit cause I have a brand new Chrysler 300S loaded with 7 miles on the odometer. It's also Friday and weekends are the best times to drive for uber. So I go to start my night and turn mu uber phone on and it says my account hasn't been activated so I'm like wtf. I send uber a couple emails and got no response which was odd because they have always been good at getting back to me in a somewhat timely fashion. I go down to their office on Monday Nov 10. The guy calls me over and I tell him how am I supposed to pay for this car if I can't work. He looks up my info and I can tell something is not right but their playing it off really well and not telling me anything. It's probably a good thing cause I probably would have tried killing someone there. So another office employee comes over and says that someone from uber finance will contact me later in the day. I leave and go home expecting a call that I never received, so I sent them another email asking y my account was deactivated and the response I got was that I should have received an email from the company they hire to do the background checks stating that uber didn't want to be partners bcuz of something on my back ground check. Nothing has changed since May when they did the original background check until now so whatever was on my background check then is still the same now no differences. So now I'm furious I sold the car I owned to do this program and put the money down as well. So now the car I owned is gone cause I sold it. The 1000$ I put down is gone. The new car I just picked up is going back cause uber ****ed me. And here's the kicker I have to pay a fee because if the lease is broken you get penalized. All because uber dropped the ball in the first place by overlooking something on my background check initially that would have kept me driving in the first place. Just funny how they find this after I signed up and get approved for the program and have the car in my possession and sell my car and put the money down. I could really hurt someone at that office they're lucky I have kids I have to live for


----------



## Courageous (Sep 18, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> That's sounding real serious.
> 
> Uber has no idea the damage it causes in its blaise management policies


They don't care.. why would they?


----------

